# Digging into the Genomic Past of Swiss Honey Bees by Whole-Genome Sequencing Museum Specimens



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Good article, MSL.

I found this little tidbit interesting:

'Until the last few decades, apiculture in Switzerland was characterized by traditional swarm-beekeeping, and selection for favorable traits predominantly occurred at the beekeeper’s own apiary. As a consequence, the honey bee’s genetic composition was still largely driven by natural forces. Today, the movement of hives and introductions of _A. m. mellifera_ from different regions are likely promoting increased levels of genetic diversity.'


----------

